# Market 3.3.12



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

saw this on twitter tonight courtesy of @peteralfonso:

Download: Market version 3.3.12 http://www.peteralfo...2.html?spref=tw


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Hmm seems weird that is the only place with mention of this version. I'll stick with 3.3.11 for now.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Hm, found something though that could be of interest: https://plus.google.com/101502056223282249599/posts/cFbG2Kxps7Y

Appears to be something related to getting free music every week or something. I just know its related to T-Mobile currently, but I can't find much else right now.


----------



## SlashDW (Jul 24, 2011)

Its legit.

Sent from my Sidekick 4G using Tapatalk Pro App!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Hmm seems weird that is the only place with mention of this version. I'll stick with 3.3.11 for now.


Peter Alfonso is completely legit...long time Android ROM developer, from early on in OG Droid times...


----------



## s8njr (Aug 15, 2011)

clicked the link.
.http://www.peteralfonso.com/2011/11/download-market-version-3312.html .
when trying to close window, three more popped up. closing those 3....yup, you guessed it. what kind of crap is that? and yes, i have pop-up blocker and whatnot


----------

